# 2006/42/EG, EN60439 und EN60204



## #2p (30 August 2011)

Guten Tag Gemeinde

Ich bräuchte einmal kurz den Rat der Normen Spezialisten hier. Und zwar geht es um eine Konformitätserklärung für einen Kunden.

Wir bauen Filteranlagen auf Rahmen, auf welchen unter anderem div. Motoren/Pumpen, Messinstrumente und Ventile montiert sind. Auf diesen Rahmen kommt auch der Schaltschrank welcher elektrisch und pneum. alles ansteuert.

Bis jetzt wurde die Konf.erklärung unter anderem mit folgender Richtilinie abgegeben: 2006/42/EG.

Mein Chef meinte das diese Richtlinie und diese Erklärung auch den elek. Teil einschliesst.

Stimmt das so? Oder müssen auf der Erklärung nochmals seperat die Normen EN60439 und EN60204 aufgelistet werden?

Die Norm 2006/42/EG ersetzt ja die 98/37/EG. Kann die ohne weiteres übernommen werden oder gab es da gröbere Änderungen?

Und ist es überhaupt erlaubt eine Konformitätserklärung für die Maschine als gesamtes zu haben, oder muss in jedemfall eine seperate für den Schaltschrank gemacht werden?

Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar, bis dann
#2p


----------



## MSB (30 August 2011)

Du kannst sicherlich eine Konfi-Erklärung nur mit der entsprechenden Richtlinie abgeben,
also im Regelfall, Maschinen-, Niederspannungs-, EMVrichtlinie.
Den jeweiligen Richtlinien anhängig sind ja div. Normen, die die Vermutungswirkung für die entsprechenden Richtlinien besitzen.

Für die Maschinenrichtlinie wäre das folgendes:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...VkxoVIZAg&sig2=FHLnR7nImucB6R3flF2vgw&cad=rja

Imho tust du aber gut daran, die Normen an die du dich gehalten hast näher zu spezifizieren.

Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen MRL Alt/Neu, ist vor allem, das Sicherheitsanforderungen konkretisiert wurden,
und der Punkt Dokumentation bis zum Exzess aufgebläht wurde.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jora (30 August 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Du kannst sicherlich eine Konfi-Erklärung nur mit der entsprechenden Richtlinie abgeben,
> also im Regelfall, Maschinen-, Niederspannungs-, EMVrichtlinie.
> Den jeweiligen Richtlinien anhängig sind ja div. Normen, die die Vermutungswirkung für die entsprechenden Richtlinien besitzen.



Da muss ich leider widersprechen


----------



## Thomas Linke (30 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Ansicht das man neben den richtigen Richtlinien auch die wichtigsten Normen angeben sollte, die für das Produkt ausschlaggebend sind, insbesondere die C-Norm(en) die für das Produkt vorhanden sind. Dadurch gebe ich bekannt, dass die speziellen Anforderungen eingehalten worden sind. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thomas


----------



## Tommi (30 August 2011)

#2p schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurde die Konf.erklärung unter anderem mit folgender Richtilinie abgegeben: 2006/42/EG.


 
Hallo #2P,

ist Dein Gebilde denn eine Maschine (Maschinenrichtlinie) oder fällt es unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie?

Die 60204 ist nach beiden Richtlinien harmonisiert, die 60439 nur nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie.

Allerdings lässt die 60204 in Abschnitt 4.2.2 zu, daß elektrische Bauteile, die 60349 entsprechen, eingesetzt werden dürfen. (wie gnädig )

Du kannst also eigentlich nichts falsch machen. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## michl (31 August 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ist Dein Gebilde denn eine Maschine (Maschinenrichtlinie)


 
Das ist die entscheidende Frage. 
Wenn du nur Pumpen und Ventile, und keine beweglichen Teile hast. Ist es meiner Auffassung der Maschinenrichtlinie nach keine Maschine. D.h. die Niederspannungsrichtlinie reicht aus.


----------



## #2p (31 August 2011)

Scheint wohl so eine Grauzone zu sein?! Meiner Meinung nach ist es schon eine Maschine, obwohl keine beweglichen Teile daran sind. Das sind Filteranlagen, wo mittels denn Pumpen Flüssigkeiten durch Rohre und Membranen gepumpt werden um bestimmte Bestandteile zu trennen. Das wars...

Das ganze ist auf Rahmen montiert (ca.2m x 4m) und darauf ist auch der Schaltschrank montiert.

Aber vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten. Ich denke ich muss mich da etwas tiefer hineinarbeiten, in die Normen und Richtlinien. Ich habe da ehrlich gesagt noch nicht den Überblick.


----------



## michl (31 August 2011)

Definition aus der MRL2006​




> Maschine:





> — eine mit einem anderen Antriebssystem als der unmittelbar eingesetzten menschlichen oder tierischen Kraft ausgestattete oder dafür vorgesehene Gesamtheit miteinander verbundener Teile oder Vorrichtungen, von denen mindestens eines bzw. eine beweglich ist und die für eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt sind;
> — eine Gesamtheit im Sinne des ersten Gedankenstrichs, der lediglich die Teile fehlen, die sie mit ihrem Einsatzort oder mit ihren Energie- und Antriebsquellen verbinden;
> — eine einbaufertige Gesamtheit im Sinne des ersten und zweiten Gedankenstrichs, die erst nach Anbringung auf einem Beförderungsmittel oder Installation in einem Gebäude oder Bauwerk funktionsfähig ist;
> — eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen im Sinne des ersten, zweiten und dritten Gedankenstrichs oder von unvollständigen Maschinen im Sinne des Buchstabens, die, damit sie zusammenwirken, so angeordnet sind und betätigt werden, dass sie als Gesamtheit funktionieren;
> ...


----------



## Thomas Linke (31 August 2011)

Hallo,

seid Ihr Mitglied in einem Fachverband (VDMA oder ähnlich)?

Wenn ja, frag mal bei denen nach, ob die Euch nicht was an die Hand geben können. Hab ich auch schon mal gemacht und zumindest einen entsprechenden Hinweis erhalten. Wäre u. U. einen Versuch Wert.

Link auf die EU-Seite:
http://europa.eu

Hier kann man auch das eine oder andere Anfragen bzw. suchen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Safety (31 August 2011)

*Leitfaden zur MRL in deutsch*

Hallo,
es gibt seit ein paar Tagen ein Leitfaden zur MRL in Deutsch.
Könnte Dir weiter helfen.
Kann man z.B. hier runterladen:
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/news.html#c2701


----------



## Safety (31 August 2011)

*NRL und MRL*

§ 63 Maschinen, die unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie fallen
Eines der Ziele der Überarbeitung der Maschinenrichtlinie bestand darin, die Grenze zwischen dem Anwendungsbereich der Maschinenrichtlinie und der Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2006/95/EG20 (früher Richtlinie 73/23/EWG in der geänderten Fassung) klarzustellen, um ein höheres Maß an Rechtssicherheit zu schaffen.
In Artikel 1 Absatz 2 Buchstabe k sind die Kategorien der elektrischen und elektronischen Maschinen aufgeführt, die aus dem Anwendungsbereich der Maschinenrichtlinie ausgenommen sind.
Elektrische Maschinen, die nicht zu einer der in Artikel 1 Absatz 2 Buchstabe k aufgeführten Kategorien zählen (und die nicht durch eine der anderen Ausnahmen erfasst werden), fallen in den Anwendungsbereich der Maschinenrichtlinie. Wenn die Stromversorgung derartiger Maschinen innerhalb der Spannungsgrenzen der Niederspannungsrichtlinie (zwischen 50 und 1000 V bei Wechselstrom oder zwischen 75 und 1500 V bei Gleichstrom) liegt, muss sie die Schutzziele der Niederspannungsrichtlinie erfüllen – siehe § 222: Anmerkungen zu Anhang I Nummer 1.5.1. In diesem Fall darf die EG-Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers jedoch nicht auf die Niederspannungsrichtlinie verweisen.
Andererseits unterliegen elektrische Niederspannungsgeräte, die für den Einbau in Maschinen gesondert in Verkehr gebracht werden, der Niederspannungsrichtlinie.21

Siehe Erläuterung


----------

